# overnight fishing



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Went fishing Friday after work. The weather was beautiful with a nice breeze and minimal wave action. Decided to do some bottom fishing. We recently overhauled our 341 cu chevy short block so no high speed trolling yet. Headed out to the northern tip of the island.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

We are blessed with some of the best waters on earth. I hope we can keep it that way.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Picked up a fish ball on the finder shortly after leaving the harbor. My partner got his line down and pulled up a pair of beautiful kagami ulua or trevalli (jack) family. Kagami means mirror in japanese. here it is about 30 feet down.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Up close!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

We settled down and anchored over a nice drop in about 120 feet of water.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

High tide was around 2130 and my partner pulled up this nice uku (grey snapper) one the best eating bottom fish around.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

A lot of surface activity around our boat brings in the colorful and unique malolo. (flying fish)
 Lolo means crazy in hawaiian.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

My best catch was at dawn. A Mu (cow fish)? I don't know the white man term for this one. It is a very shy fish but very powerful and good eating. It is a favorite for spear divers as it is very hard to get up close. It has front teeth like a cat and molars like a human.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see the bottom easily at 50 feet.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

This was my haul for the night. Will be celebrating my daughters graduation from college with some nice sea food.
 Thanks for checking it out and if you're ever in town a fishing trip may be in order!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## woody (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm jealous with envy..... I love ocean fishing, although I have to settle for the Atlantic.
 We got some nice Cod and Haddock our last outing a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## woody (Jun 6, 2010)

My Bonnie lies over the ocean.........


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for taking me along on your fishing adventures, guys.  Those are some wild fish, Rocky!  I love it!  What an awesome day and pictures.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Woody, that cod is good eats. I like it soaked in teriyaki sauce and baked. Some good!
 Nice boat, is it a 25 footer?

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi RedGinger, thanks for the nice comment. I haven't been digging much lately but enjoying some other hobbies. Love your guys recent digs though. You guys giving me bottle fever.[] How are you and Joe holding up? again love the bottle digs and be safe!

 Aloha, Rocky

 P.S. love the scarf!


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 7, 2010)

*Tony, nice pictures and nice catches...looks like you and your friend had a lot of fun, thanks for sharing...aloha Earl*


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks, Rocky.  I'm waiting on that scarf to bring me some bottle luck.  I think I'd rather be in Hawaii than under that building any day!  Maybe we could trade?[][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome fishing pics and adventures, Rocky and Woody!...I'm as green as Laur's "lucky scarf" with envy,...but very happy for you guys,....two very deserving and great bottle diggers and fellow adventurers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing!     Joe


----------



## idigjars (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool pics Tony.  The flying fish looks wierd.  I've never seen anything like that before.  Congratulations to your daughter on her graduation and also to you on her graduation!  Thank you for sharing the pics and your fishing advernture with us.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 7, 2010)

> I can see the bottom easily at 50 feet.


 
 Hey Tony,
 Sounds like fun. I helped my little guy catch about a foot long largemouth bass yesterday (but I didn't have a camera). The lolo fish is cool. Did you keep that one? I couldn't tell if it was in the cooler picture.

 Fifty feet of visibility is a dream come true! May last several dive trips have been in a river with maybe a few inches of visibility (if that). I suppose you don't need to see much when you're just picking garbage off the bottom.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Paul, thanks for looking.  The flying fish are quite abundant in these parts but can vary with the seasons. They are really entertaining when the fish aren't biting. []
 Thanks for the congrats to my daughter. She was able to graduate in 4 years which is hard to do these days.
 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> A lot of surface activity around our boat brings in the colorful and unique malolo. (flying fish)
> Lolo means crazy in hawaiian.


     That fish is awesome----thanks for taking me along with you[&:].  Fred.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Bob,
 nice outing with your son. How old is he?

 The malolo are beautiful fish and they can fly (actually sail 2 or 3 hundred yards) at a time.
 We usually throw um back but sometimes they injure themselves so we keep them. They have sweat meat but very bony.
 The place were we fish used to be a area were cattle ranchers would swim cattle out to boats to ship off island during the 1900's and I'm sure they are a lot of bottles out in the sandy bottom.
 I don't have the courage to dive so I'll never know!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for checking it out Fred!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 7, 2010)

mako shark off the new jersey coast


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 7, 2010)

tuna fishing is good here too


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 7, 2010)

stripes bass are abundant here also


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jun 8, 2010)

> I don't have the courage to dive so I'll never know!


 
 Oh man. How could you not dive that spot? It doesn't take any courage. Its just flat-out-fun.

 (However, you do need proper training and to be careful).


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Greg, nice tuna. You could make some nice carpaccio with that one!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats true Bob, the real reason I don't dive is that I work up on a 13,796 foot mountain and diving is out of the question. I used to do a lot of free diving but my ears just can't take that anymore either.[]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 8, 2010)

I love to fish but have not been able to in several years.  My son and I finally got to go a couple days ago.  Lot of fun but the fish were not nearly as pretty as those.
 Don't know if you have ever seen this:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfs3BJZxKkc


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2010)

Too funny Melinda! thanks for sharing.[]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

These are the teeth from a mu. Caught this one last year. It was about 4 lbs. Luck they don't grow to 100 lbs.[8|]


----------



## bostaurus (Jun 9, 2010)

We were stationed at Pearl Harbor back in the 60's.  I was about 5 years old and my most vivid memories came from fishing trips my Dad would take.  One time he and the neighbor brought home several mahi-mahi and a small tuna.  My younger brother and I could easily move the mahi-mahi around but couldn't budge that dense small tuna.  Funny the things that stick in your memory.
 We lived at Ewa Beach and would also go fishing at a pier that was nearby. I remember Dad catching a small hammerhead shark and a puffer fish...exciting to a 5 year old.  I don't think he ever caught a mu...my 5 year old brain would have remembered those teeth...probably would have had nightmares!  As it was, I had bragging rights at kindergarten because "my dad caught a shark".
 One day we went down there and all the cars were covered in a thin layer of dirt.  Along the shore there were dead fish floating at the edge of the water.  They had been filming one of the big Pearl Harbor movies.  The big explosions had thrown mud and water up on the cars and killed a lot of fish.  The days before environmental impact reports!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 9, 2010)

Love the pictures!!! That view is spectacular!!! I don't think I'd ever leave if I went to Hawaii....I love being near the water. I've always lived right next to lake MI except last year lived about 70 miles away from it and I hated every minute of the big city living and no relaxing beach to go walk on.....

  And hopefully the waters there do stay clean and beautiful.....we can only hope they get the oil leak in Louisiana under control soon....saw reports this morning on how many sea turtles and birds have been killed...It's terribly distressing to see that oil rushing out for the last  2 months....If they can't cap it off they need to just plug the darn thing up!!!
   Hopefully you get your bottle fever cured soon!!!
 Amanda ~


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

Great memories Melinda. That was really nice.[]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Amanda, thanks for sharing too. 
 The BP oil disaster has gone on for way to long. That is a shame.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> These are the teeth from a mu. Caught this one last year. It was about 4 lbs. Luck they don't grow to 100 lbs.[8|]


 


 Wow!....What a set of choppers,....can you imagine if fish had dentists?[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

*Rockbot Post from last year...*

Figured it's only general chat and why not pull up a post from last year about Rocky's Great fishing trip for a graduation party feast. That cooler is my kind of thing for sure Rocky, I love to fish here in Jersey....Aloha Bruddha !!!
         Jim[]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Thanks Jim, Its been awhile. I haven't gone out much due to the high fuel prices. Looked to go out next month though. 
 I did a lot of trout fishing in Cal when I lived there for a few years. Really got into catching German Browns. I fished Convict Lake in the fall. 18 degrees at night, super deep lake but rather small. Freaken cold for a local boy! lol

 What types do you fish for?

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

I've never had the chance to go saltwater fishing before...looks like a lot of fun! We've been hitting a lot of walleye and catfish lately but they're starting to slow down now. Come fall though the trout and salmon will be running from lake michigan!


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Thanks Jim, Its been awhile. I haven't gone out much due to the high fuel prices. Looked to go out next month though.
> I did a lot of trout fishing in Cal when I lived there for a few years. Really got into catching German Browns. I fished Convict Lake in the fall. 18 degrees at night, super deep lake but rather small. Freaken cold for a local boy! lol
> ...


 I do alot of fluke and stripedbass fishing off the beach, Tuna fishing by boat and I'll spend all day catching trout, bass and bluegills at any farm pond or local stream....No such thing as a bad day of fishing...[]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 8, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage


 I do alot of fluke and stripedbass fishing off the beach, Tuna fishing by boat and I'll spend all day catching trout, bass and bluegills at any farm pond or local stream....No such thing as a bad day of fishing...[]
 [/quote]

 Nice! I hear striped bass is pretty tasty. Yeah I miss fishing. We would go out once a month. Going camping and boating next month so looking forward to that.[]

 Hey Tony14, like Jim said, man its all good. Salt water is no different. Bigger gear and a few different fishing techniques but the desire is the same.[]


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Nice! I hear striped bass is pretty tasty.


 
 Very tasty mmmmmm my mom tosses the chunks in bread crumbs or whatever then fries it up in butter. No fishy taste at all.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Lobstah and blues...anybody wanta trade a good digging spot for lobster dinner? [sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (Jun 9, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

mmmmmm Hawaii....lovely!  -Julie


----------



## rockbot (Jun 10, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Lobstah and blues...anybody wanta trade a good digging spot for lobster dinner? [sm=tongue.gif]


 
 Got some bombers there! nice.[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

i love fishing.... the striper bite has been very good in new jersey this year...


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

this fish was 41 lbs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> My best catch was at dawn. A Mu (cow fish)? I don't know the white man term for this one. It is a very shy fish but very powerful and good eating. It is a favorite for spear divers as it is very hard to get up close. It has front teeth like a cat and molars like a human.


 



 Man I wish I could go fishing with you Rock! I would love to catch some of those weird lookkin fish  
    I used to go deep sea and bay fishing many times a year.The crew I used  to go with either moved or passed away.It was always a fun time.
  That fish you have there looks like our "Drum" they get big and fight hard!

  My Nephew and me with some  Strippers  from NJ


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> My Bonnie lies over the ocean.........


 
 That hat should lie over the ocean to Wood -----------> splash  hahah  j/k  nice hat []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 11, 2011)

Rick - I saw the overnight fishing topic and you posting and I thought you were doing illegal things. [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

When I go to our place in up state NY  I fish the Black River for big channel cats.This pic was taking on my honeymoon yeah I made her go to [8D]
   I figure I would get her to go then because it would never happen again anytime soon []
  Anyway, I was fishin for catfish that night  and I hooked into this nice Chinook salmon on a ultra lite rod with 8 pound test,it took me 45 min to get him near land,when i  finely  got him there the hook came out of his mouth,there was no WAY he was swimming away!I was so jacked up from the long fight and caffeine I did a belly flop in the water and landed right on top of  the king salmon.Needless to say,he was already dead from the long fight.It was the highlight of the night for my wife,not me catching the big fish,but me being soaked to the gills with river slime on my neck and a dead fish in my hands.
 True story


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> Lobstah and blues...anybody wanta trade a good digging spot for lobster dinner? [sm=tongue.gif]


 

 Yes!  Missing lobster and there are plenty of digging spots for everyone!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Rick - I saw the overnight fishing topic and you posting and I thought you were doing illegal things. [][]


 

 Hahahaha nooooooooo not me. I reformed [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Where did you catch that salmon, Rick?  We were at Kinzua Dam on Memorial Day and saw a lot of fish!  It was a hot day and they were almost jumping our of the water.  I'm not sure what kind they were, but they were BIG!  I saw one splashing around right where I was swimming, and a bunch more when we were canoeing.  One was so big, we thought from the sound it must be a beaver splashing.  Joe knows all the types of fish in there.  Does freshwater fish have the same Omega 3's and health benefits as saltwater?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 11, 2011)

Never tempting for you? Really?


----------



## rockbot (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> When I go to our place in up state NYÂ  I fish the Black River for big channel cats.This pic was taking on my honeymoon yeah I made her go toÂ [8D]
> I figure I would get her to go then because it would never happen again anytime soon []
> ...


 
 That is one tasty fish Rick. So did the belly flop knock it out?[][]


----------



## rockbot (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Where did you catch that salmon, Rick?Â  We were at Kinzua Dam on Memorial Day and saw a lot of fish!Â  It was a hot day and they were almost jumping our of the water.Â  I'm not sure what kind they were, but they were BIG!Â  I saw one splashing around right where I was swimming, and a bunch more when we were canoeing.Â  One was so big, we thought from the sound it must be a beaver splashing.Â  Joe knows all the types of fish in there.Â  Does freshwater fish have the same Omega 3's and health benefits as saltwater?Â


 
 My son does bow fishing. I bet that would be a blast over there. I don't know about Omega3 in fresh water fish. I know flax seed has good Omega 3 and 6 and most cold water fish have good Omega 3.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  sweetrelease
> 
> i love fishing.... the striper bite has been very good in new jersey this year...


 
 Thats a beauty! nice Mat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No Rock the long fight killed it,I was a lot lighter then thank you very much   
    The salmon were heading up stream to breed at that time,he was already beat from all that swimming I made him fight for his life[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  sweetrelease
> 
> i love fishing.... the striper bite has been very good in new jersey this year...


 

 We  caught a few lunkers like that  in "Raritain" bay  Nice Strip!  
   You know where Raritain bay is right Matt?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Never tempting for you? Really?


 

 I do go to extremes to get permissions,but its all laygit or else I would be struck down by the mighty hand of the bottle GOD  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Where did you catch that salmon, Rick?  We were at Kinzua Dam on Memorial Day and saw a lot of fish!  It was a hot day and they were almost jumping our of the water.  I'm not sure what kind they were, but they were BIG!  I saw one splashing around right where I was swimming, and a bunch more when we were canoeing.  One was so big, we thought from the sound it must be a beaver splashing.  Joe knows all the types of fish in there.  Does freshwater fish have the same Omega 3's and health benefits as saltwater?


 
 We have a summer Vacay  home in  Henderson Harbor NY 20 miles out side of Watertown NY  the fishing is  cr[8D]Zy.
   I got married on the lake [8|]


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 11, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

been there once or twice []


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  sweetrelease
> 
> been there once or twice []
> 
> ...


 
 Here is the guy we used.Great guy always put us onto fish. Howard Bond 
  He died of cancer.
      Look at those prices you know it was a while back[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 12, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

wow... $250 for stripers... i havent payed for a charter in a long time but i have friends that run boats.. the going rate is like $700 for a day of fishing[8|]... how long ago did you use this guy??


----------



## rockbot (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  sweetrelease
> 
> wow... $250 for stripers... i havent payed for a charter in a long time but i have friends that run boats.. the going rate is like $700 for a day of fishing[8|]... how long ago did you use this guy??


 
 Probable when petrol was $1.25 a gallon![]


----------



## Stardust (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

This post was great! Now that was fun [] I love fishing. Thanks everyone! ; )


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

one reason i dont want to move to a landlocked state.  i trout fish in the rivers,  3.5 hour drive to pulaski,ny every october for salmon,  and a 1.5 hour drive to sandy hook,nj for striper, mako shark,  and tuna fishing.  welcome to new jersey.  i know most people think nj is the armpit of the nation but damn we got a lot going for us.  greg


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

my son


----------



## bottle34nut (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

my son again


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  sweetrelease
> 
> wow... $250 for stripers... i havent payed for a charter in a long time but i have friends that run boats.. the going rate is like $700 for a day of fishing[8|]... how long ago did you use this guy??


 
 I would say about 14 years ago.You got friends that run boats?? I'll buy the donuts[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*



> ORIGINAL:  bottle34nut
> 
> my son


 
 Quick on that button,nice shot![]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Smells like fish


----------



## towhead (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Awesome Pix!!  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jun 16, 2011)

*RE: Rockbot Post from last year...*

Greg, Your son is such a cutie!!!!! What a little fisherman ~ Love those photos~ []


----------

